# Some more of my art



## Abby (May 8, 2014)

Here are a few of my pencil drawings


----------



## Mistique (May 8, 2014)

They are lovely. Very life like. I really enjoyed then. Thanks for sharing them


----------



## Abby (May 8, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Skodt (May 8, 2014)

It is people like you that make me question my life. ;-) 

Really good job.


----------



## Gumby (May 8, 2014)

Just stunning, Abby! You have a great eye.


----------



## Abby (May 8, 2014)

Thanks !


----------



## AnnieAnne (May 23, 2014)

I wish I could do art like that! You are gifted, keep drawing and making us jealous.


----------



## PiP (May 23, 2014)

Wow! I'm blown away by these... The top one looks just like my baby grandson.


----------



## escorial (May 23, 2014)

fantastic


----------



## A_Jones (May 23, 2014)

I can see you enjoy hair!   Very nice!  And Great contrasts.  I am also a pencil artist.  In this day and age it is a rarer form of art. Too bad too, its so pretty.


----------



## Abby (May 24, 2014)

Thanks! I would love to see some of your art work


----------



## Virye Lerbern (Jun 2, 2014)

AnnieAnne said:


> I wish I could do art like that! You are gifted, keep drawing and making us jealous.



^ This. 

I agree with A_Jones. Pencil drawing is so rare these days. I feel inspired to try drawing more again.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Jun 3, 2014)

Finding a passion in life is key to finding happiness. It looks to me as though you have found your passion. Beautiful!


----------



## Abby (Jun 3, 2014)

ClosetWriter said:


> Finding a passion in life is key to finding happiness. It looks to me as though you have found your passion. Beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## Emz (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow, those are crazy awsome, i cant draw people as well as i draw animals, but those are so realistic!


----------



## Emz (Jun 3, 2014)

It is very hard for me to draw water, but you got it down pretty good! Eyes are also hard for me, they kinda make the picture, if they are bad, the picture is bad. But yours are perfect!


----------



## Abby (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Emz, I didn't really get the water right I don't think butdid these ones a while ago, I work more in colour now


----------



## Emz (Jun 3, 2014)

I am a confusing person and color is cool, but i cant do it


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jun 6, 2014)

The baby is very realistic (and very accurate).
The others sie very unusual   ....  made me think.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 7, 2014)

Stunning work Abby, are you working as an illustrator, and if not, why not?


----------



## Abby (Jun 7, 2014)

Ethan said:


> Stunning work Abby, are you working as an illustrator, and if not, why not?


Thanks...Ethan I'm not working at all!! My youngest starts school next year and I would like to get into illustration, will probably have to head back to the classroom to get there though!:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Ethan (Jun 7, 2014)

You have nothing to learn about illustration, There is a book called 'The writers and Artists Yearbook' it list everthing you need to know about Publications, publishers, Agents, but more especially Advertising agencies, Why not put together  portfolios (Scans etc.) of ALL your work and send them out. Believe me, they are crying out for talent like yours. It would be a sin not to get this exeptional talent out there. Good Luck !!!


----------



## Abby (Jun 7, 2014)

I have the yearbook, I bought it about 5 years ago though so it's probably outdated. I will take your advice, thanks Ethan!


----------



## GummyBear (Jun 24, 2014)

Most excellent!  You are quite the artist there.


----------



## Abby (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks GummyBear!


----------



## Raleigh (May 1, 2015)

Wow, the last picture has to be my favorite, but these are really good!


----------



## Greimour (May 2, 2015)

Yep. they're all awesome.

I am trying to improve enough to escape the cartoonistic pictures I keep putting out. Seeing your stuff is great for motivation. 

Thanks for sharing <3


----------



## Ariel (May 4, 2015)

You are amazingly talented, Abby.  The only think I can really comment on is that the baby looks like he's missing an arm.


----------



## Abby (May 4, 2015)

It's just the angle her body is at, but thanks


----------



## Firemajic (May 6, 2015)

Stunning work Abby! My eyes rolled back in my head when I saw the first picture.. you captured the essence of baby...lol.. I don't remember the other drawings..I will go back and check the out.. But oh.. that baby... sighhh.. Thank you so much Abby for sharing your fabulous artistry...Peace always... jul


----------



## neoaptt (May 9, 2015)

How do you come up with the process of your drawings, and how do you draw? What are some of the techniques you use?


----------



## Abby (May 9, 2015)

Thanks Jul  neoaptt most of my drawings are from photo references which I copy freehand, although I do sometimes draw from life to keep my sketching skills up. I guess my technique is to build up in layers, I do that for graphite and in colour. A lot of my recent work has been commissioned so I don't get to choose the subjects, but when I do get to choose I usually go for portraiture.


----------

